# Old Mortuary Goldthorpe South Yorkshire June08



## vanburen (Jul 20, 2008)

Nobody is gonna be amazed with this report but this little building is quite near to where i live and ive known about it just about all my life,thing is i think its time is very limited as the council have put 'dangerous building' signs on it so i suspect it will be coming down.Its in an odd location,behind a street of houses and next to a fishing pond,just a single building on its own.Many years ago when my dad drove the coalmines ambulance he had to take a bloke killed in an accident here and when he had dropped the body off he had to lock up the place and seal the door with some kind of paste that he reckons was to stop insects getting in.On one of the pics note the wooden double doors,the other side of these it is bricked up so im guessing that they are original or at least very old.
It will be sad to see this go,at least this testament to it exsits in cyberspace !


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2008)

Personally, I think that odd little buildings such as this make an area interesting and it'll be a shame when it's gone.  Good that you've documented it though. I like the corner cupboard.


----------



## swedish (May 28, 2009)

hey, nice work bro. I lived in bolton all my life an i never noticed this, really like your interior shots!


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 28, 2009)

A funky old building -I find this one of interest too 
One question -is that a sign up on the outside of the wall? Did ya get a picture to see what was on it?
Cheers


----------



## inveigh (May 28, 2009)

Love it. This was on my list of places to go. You been to the old swimming baths down there?


----------



## UrbanX (May 28, 2009)

How odd! I too would love to see a close up of the sign over the door if you have one?


----------



## Ragamuffin (May 28, 2009)

I'm a Boltoner too!!!  Used to go fishing down at the ponds and i think this was used by the warden of the fishing ponds for a while. Can't be quite sure tho.


----------



## swedish (May 28, 2009)

Just been down to have a look at the place an dont know if it would have been used for the fishin Raga as there is a building next to the brick pond that the fishman are using. Its a bit worse off than when vanburen reported on it aswell, burnt out an there is hardly any roof left but still a nice little X. 
Dont no who you were asking inveigh but do you mean the swimming bath near tesco?
For those wanting to know what the signs says the yellow an white 1 says "! Warning Dangerous building Please keep out" an the black 1 says "F. K. Naylor Blacksmith tel 880330". An sorry to say vanburen but i could resit taking v camera with me so will be placing my report shortly.


----------



## Elvis (May 28, 2009)

vanburen said:


> Nobody is gonna be amazed with this report



Tick !

Only kidding, I've heard things about small mortuaries similar to this which had their place when transport was less available. There are some pictures floaing around the web of a similar place in the east end of london where one of the Ripper's victims was placed before being transported.
[EDIT] some photos here


----------



## vanburen (Jun 2, 2009)

Get your pics up Swedish ! Its a shame the 'arseolists' got in and burned the roof off  After this placed closed as a mortuary it stood empty for quite a while then the council rented it out to a girl i know to keep her horse in,after that the blacksmith came.....and went.


----------



## nutnut (Jun 2, 2009)

Quirky little building, nice find. I love little places like this too, just cannot imagine how or why they are situated where they are??? Nice bit of personal history with it as well. I wonder what the paste was? anyone know 






Thats exactly what i thought at the time, many years ago now  

If only i knew then what i know now - brain surgeon - who knows???????

But hey! life is what you make it and i can't complain.


----------



## vanburen (Jan 26, 2010)

Just as a postscript,it is now nomore.....


----------

